
For Two Months, I Got My News from Print Newspapers. Here’s What I Learned - doener
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/07/technology/two-months-news-newspapers.html?smid=tw-share
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16537718](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16537718)

130+ comments

